# White Smoke Under Hood



## Annita Mae (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a 1995 Buick Regal Custom, 153000 miles 3.1 Liter Engine I believe. Yesterday I was driving the car in the rain, when I stopped and parked I noticed what looked like steam coming out from underneath the hood. It went away after a minute. I just though the coldness from the weather mixed with the warmness of the engine. Today, no rain came home and noticed the white smoke coming from the hood again. (kind of sweet smelling, not burned or scorched) There have been no lights coming on, no smoke billowing from the tail pipe, not overheating. I popped the hood and immediately noticed that the coolant level was way low,almost below the mark where it should be when it is cold, and it is pretty murky looking. I added coolant. I did notice the smoke dissipated quickly. When the engine cooled, I checked the oil, guilty I do need a oil change, somewhat black but translucent, but it was at the right level, no moisture on the dip stick, no leaks under the car. I did see a little drip under a hose that looks like it goes into the radiator. (could be a little back splash from adding the coolant) Can someone please tell me what this could be?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

That sweet smell is anti freeze boiling or blowing out. Check hoses,
radiator, thermostat may be stuck. I wouldnt drive it until you get if
figured out.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Could also be water pump or intake manifold gaskets leaking.


----------

